# OFA Brag



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Judah V H Helsing OFA EX
Elbows Normal

His PreL were Good/Normal

To Cliff-you analized his Pedigree for me over 2 years ago and he is really turning out the way he should

Doing the Happy Dance now:happyboogie:

Vikki


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

:congratulations:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Good news!


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Thanks everyone

Vikki


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

That's great news!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

WOW! OFA Exellent!! Congrats!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

That is great. I know the waiting is killer. You look at the xrays, them seem okay to you, but what do we know. Then the certificate comes in the mail. You rip it open, your heart is beating out of your chest. You read the results. Oh thank god, no displaysia. We fear they wont come back with an at least good rating. Getting excellent is fantastic.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats!! Great news, and a nice weight lifted off your shoulders!


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Thanks again everyone.
We knew they looked better now after looking at the PreLim Pics-so getting an Ex was really great. He was PennHipped when we did the PreL and he was over the Median so I did not redo the PennHip.

Vikki


----------



## schering (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Good news!


----------

